# Newborn carrier



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, I'm newer to baby wearing. I have a 2 yr old that I still wear in an ergo that we love. We use it more out of necessity though, only for grocery shopping or when we don't want to bring the stroller, which is most the time. But dh and I have been talking about having a second baby and that got me to thinking we will need a new carrier. When baby 1 was born I would basically sit around and hold her, because I could. Lol next time I will need my hands at home though. So I need suggestions for an at home daily carrier. Mainly for newborn and little baby age. Tie on ones scare me a little. We will still use ergo out and about once lo fits because it's the only carrier that doesn't hurt my back. I am little, 5'1 and petite so I need one that would fit a small person. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

If you love the ergo then I'd suggest you get an infant insert and keep using it. I certainly found the soft, structured carriers the easiest for frequent on and offs and the least amount of adjustment to get a comfortable fit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denik11 (Oct 9, 2015)

you're good parent)


----------



## denik11 (Oct 9, 2015)

you're great parent


----------



## adelahorn3 (Apr 13, 2016)

you're great parent:wink:0


----------



## HeatherArtLife (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi mama! I hear that the tie-on ones scare you, but I encourage you to try the Boba Wrap. It's really comfy and the learning curve is fast! Just use the Youtube videos (on their website, too). If you get it snug enough, babe will be comfy enough and you'll have all-day support. I found that the stretchy wrap gave me the most freedom, because it holds the snuggest (baby sleeps more!), and is the most streamlined. I love the SSC, too, but find that when doing housework or cooking, the SSC felt too bulky (as it sounds you're considering with wanting something besides the Ergo for around the house). After my daughter was born, and I was up and around, I would just get the Boba on when I got dressed in the morning and it was easy to slide my baby in or out as needed. It's really the best. I'd say give it a solid go, and you can always return the wrap if you feel it really doesn't suit you. Good luck sweet mama!

:nerd:


----------



## Smella (May 30, 2015)

I got a Baby K'Tan which is sort of in-between a wrap and a SSC. I figured it will be useful before I'm confident with my wrap & tie skills.


----------



## Momof5crazies (Aug 31, 2016)

I'd recommend the ergo 360 - it's pretty much the best one you can get for the money


----------



## Claire Benneth (Nov 30, 2016)

I know this is an old post but I still thought weighing in.

Most parents fear of using a wrap for carrying, but believe me, it's the most healthiest solution out there for your baby. Learning curve in case of wraps can be longer, but you (and baby) won't regret using it in the longer haul.

Why?

Because wraps allow baby's spine to bend enough (like a C curve) and knees to put apart and pull up enough for a healthy hip development.

Unfortunately, most "well designed" carriers won't allow a healthy carrying position and they are quite dangerous. Yes, I know they can be handled much easily but it's your baby's health at stake.

Consider this and pm me if you need help on the topic,

Claire
xoxo

p.s.: I do use non wrap carriers also from time to time.


----------

